# Special Needs GR / Family Flooded out, Wayne, NJ



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Was contacted by the Wayne Animal Shelter about a special needs 7yr male GR.
Family was flooded out last month and it appears they have been financially destroyed.
Was Lyme positive, had seizures, was being weaned off pheno but seizures came back.
So pheno looks like it will be the drug of choice for now unless perhaps it's a food allergy. 
I have the ability to transport to NY, Ct, Pa or anywhere in NJ.
I will be seeing him tomorrow and will have some pictures to post.

Bill Reyna / Wayne, NJ / Cell 973 930 5824


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

Can't wait to hear more about him and some pictures.
Thank you so much for helping him!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aw, that poor family and dog. These are tough times for so many. 

I'd be able to help transport in Western PA, too... if someone decides to adopt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping FOR THIS SWEET BOY!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have some Pheno I can donate.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have some pheno I can donate also.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Pictures....we have pictures....
Just saw him today for the first time.
Looks like a mix...GS or maybe Chow? or both, which I know will limit the number of rescues that will take him. But Max has the Golden personality.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Super cute !! He almost stands like a GSD, but maybe it's the picture 'cause I don't see Shepard anywhere else.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a really cute little guy. I see some other breed but I cant think right now what it might be. Hopefully a member here on the forum will fall in love with him and want him or a rescue will halp him.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How sad, but gosh is he cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR:

What a gorgeous boy!

Have you contacted all of the Golden Rescues by you? I definitely would!
BeauShel and Claire's Friend in this thread have offered some pheno.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

He's with the vet right now which is the best place for him. Running the gauntlet of shelter dogs really stressed him out. He has all the pheno, 120mg a day, he needs for now...they're trying to get him on KBr, 3 ml a day. We probably need a rescue that will accept not only a special needs dog but a mix too. 
Hold on to the pheno for now. My local shelter has a list and has been in contact with at least one group but I believe they only take purebreds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

It wouldn't hurt to contact the Golden Rescues around you and ask.

*Rob's G.R.'s posted this list of Golden Rescues that take Mixes-in Every State:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20371

Try this one in New Jersey, too!
http://www.shorehearts.org/*

*Lana Winter
Intake and Adoptions, SHGRR
732 232 3983
[email protected]*

Karen Shaw
Treasurer, SHGRR
[email protected]

Carol Morano
Foster Coordinator, SHGRR
[email protected]

Paula Johnson
Follow-up Coordinator, SHGRR
[email protected] 

Jeanne Perciaccanto
Trainer, SHGRR
Ultimate Dog Training
Toms River, NJ
732 341 8200
[email protected] 

Vincent Navarro
Webmaster, SHGRR
[email protected]


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What beautiful eyes he has - such a handsome boy. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that he finds a loving family/rescue soon.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Well as luck would have it there is a rescue group that may be able to do something for Max, although the priority is getting Goldens out of high kill shelters first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill


Please keep us posted on if theis rescue group takes him!

Did you get my email about the Golden Mix Rescues?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

no way possible to help the family so they can kepe the dog?
how sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Anymore news for Max?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Latest news isn't what I wanted to report.....he was in a foster home but "didn't get along" with one of the kids.....so the poor guy is going to be at the Wayne Shelter this week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh no*

OH NO poor Max!

It would be helpful for MAX, if the family said what they mean when they said that MAX didn't get along with one of the kids.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I forwarded this post and link to Suzlemoine who will check on Max's status. I also sent her Lexies link.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

When you went to see GInger today, was Max there yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Is Max back at shelter yet?


----------

